# Sportsnet, Ron MacLean apologize for Don Cherry's 'discriminatory' remarks



## TaimuRadiu (Nov 11, 2019)

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/nhl/sportsnet-apology-don-cherry-remarks-1.5354927
		


http://archive.md/bJJwK
*Hockey Night personality complained about new Toronto citizens not wearing poppies*
Salmaan Farooqui · The Canadian Press · Posted: Nov 10, 2019 12:08 PM ET | Last Updated: 4 hours ago

Sportsnet, as well as _Hockey Night in Canada _host Ron MacLean, both apologized Sunday after commentator Don Cherry complained on national television on Saturday that he rarely sees people he believes are immigrants wearing poppies ahead of Remembrance Day.

Sportsnet president Bart Yabsley says Cherry's comments are offensive and discriminatory.

Yabsley says the network has spoken to Cherry about the severity of his comments.

The 85-year-old _Hockey Night in Canada_ personality made the remarks during his weekly Coach's Corner segment, singled out new immigrants in Toronto and Mississauga, Ont., where he lives, for not honouring Canada's veterans and dead soldiers.


MacLean, Cherry's long-time co-host on Coach's Corner, addressed the comments during an opening statement on _Rogers Home Town Hockey_


"Don Cherry made remarks which were hurtful, discriminatory and flat-out wrong.... I sincerely apologize and I wanted to thank you [the audience] for calling me and Don out on that last night."

MacLean also offered an apology on Twitter.

Cherry's comments prompted a swift online backlash on Saturday night, with many calling for his firing.

The NHL weighed in a day later.

Cherry did not respond to multiple phone calls seeking comment.

_Hockey Night in Canada_used to be a long-time CBC Saturday night staple. The show and its games moved to Sportsnet when Rogers landed a 12-year, $5.2 billion US national broadcast rights deal with the NHL that began in 2014.

POINT OF VIEW
Canadians of all races, backgrounds served in battles commemorated on Remembrance Day: Peter Mansbridge
The show is still broadcast on CBC in a sub-licencing deal with Rogers Media, which owns Sportsnet. But the show is run by Sportsnet and filmed in its studio in the CBC building in Toronto.

"As Rogers Media is the national rights holder for NHL Hockey in Canada, CBC has no purview over any editorial [choice of commentators or what they say] with respect to _Hockey Night in Canada_," CBC spokesperson Chuck Thompson said in an email.

*'There is no "you people,"' NDP Leader says*
Among the online responses was from federal NDP Leader Jagmeet Singh.

"There is no 'you people,'" Singh tweeted after posting a photograph of his great-grandfather, who he said served under the British in both the First and Second World Wars. "We're all as Canadian as the next. We honour all who served."



>





> https://twitter.com/theJagmeetSingh


Mississauga Mayor Bonnie Crombie called Cherry's comments "despicable."

Former Liberal MP and previous Ontario Premier Bob Rae also weighed in.
"Cherry's remarks were ignorant and prejudiced, and at this point in our history can't go without comment."
Cherry made his comment prior to running his annual Remembrance Day video montage, where he is seen walking through a military cemetery in France visiting the graves of Canadian soldiers who went to battle in the First World War.

'Every Saturday, I'm excited:' Don Cherry says he'll be back on Coach's Corner next season
ANALYSIS
It's time to put Don Cherry in the Hockey Hall of Fame
Poppies are sold every year starting on the last Friday in October until Remembrance Day on Nov. 11 by The Royal Canadian Legion to raise money in support of veterans and their families.
Another response to Cherry's comments came from Paula Simons, an independent senator from Alberta.
She wrote that it has not been her experience that new immigrants don't wear poppies or appreciate the tragedies of war, and further condemned the sentiment behind Cherry's remarks.
"We don't honour the sacrifice of those who died in battle by sowing division or distrust," Simons wrote.
Rumours circulated about the possibility of Cherry being cut from Coach's Corner earlier this year after a Toronto Sun columnist wrote that his return to the show had not been confirmed by the summer.
Cherry said at the time that he was not retiring from the decades-old show yet.
With files from CBC News, CBC Sports
CBC's Journalistic Standards and Practices|About CBC Sports
Send Feedback


----------



## Fareal (Nov 11, 2019)

lolololol the old bastard finally went full dementia on HNIC at last


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Nov 11, 2019)

He's not totally wrong. It's emblematic of our inability to integrate people and get them to appreciate who defended this land. His calls for patriotism are appreciated if a bit misguided.

Don Cherry did nothing absolutely wrong, he is a Canadian icon and the leftwing pinko media taking aim at him is just another way they attack Canadian culture.








						Don Cherry - Best Moments
					

These are my favorite Don Cherry moments. Enjoy!




					youtu.be


----------



## ToddleDoddle (Nov 11, 2019)

He's feels very strongly about people who served in the Canadian Army. Talking about a soldier who died is enough to bring him to tears. In all likelihood there are probably a lot of immigrants who don't partake in Remembrance day traditions so I can completely understand why someone like him would say what he said. I find it really hard to crucify him for those comments, but clearly a lot of people want to.

People have been trying to get on him for a long time because he is very proudly Canadian. It's just that calling Euro hockey players soft doesn't get enough anger traction.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Nov 11, 2019)

No, the commenents are not "offensive and discriminatory". They might be wrong, it's after all an opinion.  Perhaps this is what Cherry has observed? But ask yourself, why would a new immigrant "honour Canada's veterans and dead soldiers? "I sure the hell would not if I just arrived in a new country, very likely having no connection to the cannon fodder and perhaps not having the best personal experiences with soldiers.

[edit: fixed typo]


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Nov 11, 2019)

Thumb Butler said:


> No, the commenents are not "offensive and discriminatory". They might be wrong, it's after all an opinion.  Perhaps this is what Cherry has observed? But ask yourself, why would a new immigrant "honour Canada's veterans and dead soldiers? "I sure the hell would not if I just arrived in a new country, very likely having no connection to the cannon fodder and perhaps not having the best personal experiences with soliders.


"When in Rome..."


----------



## Thumb Butler (Nov 11, 2019)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> "When in Rome..."



I really don't think that's a healthy attitude. When in Pyongyang...


----------



## Save the Loli (Nov 11, 2019)

I thought in Canada you'd go to jail for hate speech or get fined thousands by the Human Rights Tribunals if you didn't worship at the feet of your immigrant betters. Shame on Don Cherry for disrespecting Canadian values!


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Nov 11, 2019)

Thumb Butler said:


> No, the commenents are not "offensive and discriminatory". They might be wrong, it's after all an opinion.  Perhaps this is what Cherry has observed? But ask yourself, why would a new immigrant "honour Canada's veterans and dead soldiers? "I sure the hell would not if I just arrived in a new country, very likely having no connection to the cannon fodder and perhaps not having the best personal experiences with soliders.


So what you're saying is that you wouldn't give a fuck and that Don Cherry is right.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Nov 11, 2019)

TaimuRadiu said:


> So what you're saying is that you wouldn't give a fuck and that Don Cherry is right.



Yes and possibly.


----------



## IMayUseSpaces (Nov 11, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> He's not totally wrong. It's emblematic of our inability to integrate people and get them to appreciate who defended this land. His calls for patriotism are appreciated if a bit misguided.
> 
> Don Cherry did nothing absolutely wrong, he is a Canadian icon and the leftwing pinko media taking aim at him is just another way they attack Canadian culture.
> 
> ...


It's as if two different people wrote this post, first paragraph then second. Do you have split personality disorder or something?


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Nov 11, 2019)

IMayUseSpaces said:


> It's as if two different people wrote this post, first paragraph then second. Do you have split personality disorder or something?


I was speaking on his specific comments and how he's been targeted for awhile. He doesn't word his immigrant stuff optically.
I have a lot of respect for the man, I've read his autobiography 5 or 6 times.


----------



## Thank Fuck For Evil Otto (Nov 11, 2019)

The worst part might be getting slammed by a guy named Jagmeet. "Indian sikhtard with silly name and stupid hat says Canada is just an idea, not a nation with roots and history." How depressing to see Canadian culture and history wiped out bit by bit.


----------



## heathercho (Nov 11, 2019)

Thank Fuck For Evil Otto said:


> The worst part might be getting slammed by a guy named Jagmeet. "Indian sikhtard with silly name and stupid hat says Canada is just an idea, not a nation with roots and history." How depressing to see Canadian culture and history wiped out bit by bit.



It'd be nice if India was just an idea and not a nation full of Jagmeets and shit streets.
But here we are.


----------



## idosometimes (Nov 11, 2019)

The most benign Coach's Corner segment ever leads to all of this?   Canada is a joke.

Ron MacLean is such a spineless weasel.

The mayor of Mississauga, a city mentioned by Cherry and also his home, issued a horrendous response to Cherry with hockey words thrown in.  It is bad.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Nov 11, 2019)

Thumb Butler said:


> I really don't think that's a healthy attitude. When in Pyongyang...


You _really _want to be a peacock in Pyongyang?


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 11, 2019)

heathercho said:


> It'd be nice if India was just an idea and not a nation full of Jagmeets and shit streets.
> But here we are.



While we're at it. let's continue by saying the USSR/China/Cuba/Venezuela/Zimbabwe/North Korea/etc... was just an idea and not a nation to see how they'll react.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Nov 11, 2019)

Oh Long Johnson said:


> You _really _want to be a peacock in Pyongyang?



I don't want to be anything in Pyongyang, the real life CWCville.


----------



## post (Nov 11, 2019)

thank god for dead canadian soldiers


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Nov 11, 2019)

> The 85-year-old _Hockey Night in Canada_ personality made the remarks during his weekly Coach's Corner segment, singled out new immigrants in Toronto and Mississauga, Ont., where he lives, for not honouring Canada's veterans and dead soldiers.



So... he's angry that people from a different country who don't know about Rememberance Day don't know about Rememberance Day?


----------



## Thumb Butler (Nov 11, 2019)

I've never heard about this "Rememberance Day". I guess I hate Canada.


----------



## Product Intervention (Nov 11, 2019)

They had better leave Mr. Cherry alone. Nobody else knows how to play his desk!


----------



## WutangLee (Nov 11, 2019)

Thumb Butler said:


> I've never heard about this "Rememberance Day". I guess I hate Canada.



Cause it's not special outside the commonwealth. American's don't really give a shit, cause you know, Veterans day kinda encompasses all of them. Which, I personally prefer, cause if you single out one war, you basically tell every other vet from every other war to go fuck themselves.


----------



## LiveFromNS (Nov 11, 2019)

So, he got shitcanned it appears:


----------



## GentlemanFaggot (Nov 11, 2019)

LiveFromNS said:


> So, he got shitcanned it appears:
> View attachment 1006036



Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Nov 11, 2019)

https://www.nationalpost.com/news/canada/don-cherry-fired/amp
		


Another patriotic hero brought down by bullshit politics. He's 85, let him have the segment he's hosted for decades. Hopefully backlash will be huge.


----------



## break these cuffs (Nov 11, 2019)

LiveFromNS said:


> So, he got shitcanned it appears:
> View attachment 1006036


Saw that coming from a mile away.


----------



## LiveFromNS (Nov 11, 2019)

Has he now been fired in his media career more than he has a hockey coach?? LOL


----------



## Mrs Paul (Nov 11, 2019)

I'd prefer them to fire Milbury and/or Roenick, quite frankly.  



MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> So... he's angry that people from a different country who don't know about Rememberance Day don't know about Rememberance Day?



What isn't he angry about?


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 11, 2019)

LiveFromNS said:


> Has he now been fired in his media career more than he has a hockey coach?? LOL


Nope, this is his first media-related firing.


----------



## ToddleDoddle (Nov 11, 2019)

Talking to my dad who is in his 60s but very liberal and welcoming of immigrants and even he thinks the reaction is too severe. I feel like this is gonna be a case where a lot of people think the firing is unnecessary but nobody is gonna want to put their neck on the line to defend him.


----------



## BlancoMailo (Nov 12, 2019)

Archive of Don Cherry's Remarks:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Archive of Ron MacLean's Apology:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Archive of Sportsnet's Statement:


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Nov 12, 2019)

Goodnight, sweet prince.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Nov 12, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> https://www.nationalpost.com/news/canada/don-cherry-fired/amp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's Canada. The home of Yaniv and Oger. There'll be no backlash.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Nov 12, 2019)

Thumb Butler said:


> It's Canada. The home of Yaniv and Oger. There'll be no backlash.


Number 1 actually yes there will be and has been in the past when similar situations came up. In July of this year there was rumor Don Cherry was going to be cut from Coach's Corner, the reaction was pretty big. They were just waiting for him to slip up.


			http://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.5203326
		


Number 2 having two people who are nuts doesn't determine the politics of that country.

Number 3 The people your talking about and the people who watch hockey are very different. You clearly have no clue about Canada, you don't go after hockey idols like that.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Nov 12, 2019)

I've always considered Don Cherry that cranky old guy who yells at the kids to get off his lawn. 



ToddleDoddle said:


> Talking to my dad who is in his 60s but very liberal and welcoming of immigrants and even he thinks the reaction is too severe. I feel like this is gonna be a case where a lot of people think the firing is unnecessary but nobody is gonna want to put their neck on the line to defend him.



It's probably a last straw thing.   They've gotten sick of all his crap, and finally found an excuse.  Considering all the bullshit he's spewed over the years, and he's probably not the best guy to work with, either.


----------



## Cilleystring (Nov 12, 2019)

Don Cherry should just make his own podcast about politics. Guarantee every household outside of the GTA will tune in. 

I liked when our stereotype was the goofy canuck and we got ripped on for having beady eyes and flapping heads, instead of a bunch of whiny pussies.


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 12, 2019)

So Don was on Tucker Carlson's show tonight, with Tucker calling Cherry's critics fascists.

I do find it funny that Tucker cut Cherry off more times in two minutes than Ron MacLean did in 20+ years.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Nov 12, 2019)

Most Canadian are simply exceptional, which is why hockey is so popular.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Nov 12, 2019)

Thumb Butler said:


> No, the commenents are not "offensive and discriminatory". They might be wrong, it's after all an opinion.  Perhaps this is what Cherry has observed? But ask yourself, why would a new immigrant "honour Canada's veterans and dead soldiers? "I sure the hell would not if I just arrived in a new country, very likely having no connection to the cannon fodder and perhaps not having the best personal experiences with soldiers.
> 
> [edit: fixed typo]



"Lived experiences" are never relevant, coming from "an old, white, cishet, privileged piece of shit."

TLDR of the whole incident - CBC is treating this as Cherry's version of Jimmy the Greek's "slave-breeding" comment, and it's fucking asinine.


----------



## Fareal (Nov 13, 2019)

Mrs Paul said:


> I'd prefer them to fire Milbury and/or Roenick, quite frankly.



Hope springs eternal


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 20, 2019)

Cilleystring said:


> Don Cherry should just make his own podcast about politics. Guarantee every household outside of the GTA will tune in.



Now then you mentionned it. Don Cherry had launched a podcast. https://globalnews.ca/news/6188169/don-cherry-podcast/  ( http://archive.ph/kcRvJ )


> Former _Coach’s Corner_ host Don Cherry was unapologetic on his resurrected _Grapevine_ podcast Tuesday, in its first episode since he was fired from _Hockey Night in Canada_ for a rant that seemed to target immigrants.
> 
> *READ MORE: Don Cherry out as host of ‘Coach’s Corner’ following poppy controversy*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dizzydent (Nov 20, 2019)

He also is bringing his grandson on the podcast as well as his son as co-host and if the podcast gets interest and sponsors there's interest in turning it into a tv show.

Cherry's been on since before I was born and lives not too far and has always been a household name and just loves to talk off the cuff, that's why we like him.

Podcast link for posterity:
DC's Grapevine EP1


----------

